# [réseaux] des interfaces virtuelles ? qu'est-ce que c'est ?

## angela

Salut tout le monde. 

J'ai eu accès à une machine aujourd'hui et j'ai vu avec étonnement en faisant un ifconfig celà:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:C3:AD:9A:AA  

          inet addr:82.102.32.123  Bcast:85.10.209.255  Mask:255.255.255.224

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:17519031 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13998624 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:9291913651 (8861.4 Mb)  TX bytes:7089067375 (6760.6 Mb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xc000 

eth0:1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:C3:AD:9A:AA

          inet addr:82.102.32.74  Bcast:85.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.248

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)  TX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xc000 

eth0:2    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr   00:12:C3:AD:9A:AA

          inet addr:82.102.32.75  Bcast:85.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.248

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)  TX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xc000 

eth0:3    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr   00:12:C3:AD:9A:AA

          inet addr:82.102.32.76  Bcast:85.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.248

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)  TX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xc000 

eth0:4    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr   00:12:C3:AD:9A:AA

          inet addr:82.102.32.77  Bcast:85.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.248

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)  TX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xc000 

eth0:5    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr   00:12:C3:AD:9A:AA

          inet addr:82.102.32.78  Bcast:85.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.248

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)  TX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1471981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)  TX bytes:213664651 (203.7 Mb)

```

Ca veut dire quoi "eth0:X" ?? et pourquoi les adresses IP se suivent pour chaque interfaces (et ont la même adresse MAC)? 

Je ne comprends pas vraiment. 

Merci bien

----------

## GaMeS

J'aurais pensé a des interfaces virtuel genre vmware mais c'est pas le cas elle se nomme vm1 truc comme ça.

Tu utilise pas une freebox en usb par hasard ?

----------

## angela

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> J'aurais pensé a des interfaces virtuel genre vmware mais c'est pas le cas elle se nomme vm1 truc comme ça.
> 
> Tu utilise pas une freebox en usb par hasard ?

 

Non, pas de freebox en USB, il s'agit d'un serveur... Hum, mais quelle utilité de faire un truc pareil ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

les adresse ip a chaque fois et les mask sont différent.

Je dirai donc que c'est pour faciliter le filtrage, selon les machines qui veulent les services du serveur.

----------

## Il turisto

c simplement plusieurs ip définies pour la meme carte réseau.

je ne vois pas ce que ca a de bizarre. cela est utile dans le cas d'un firewall, d'un serveur web, ...

----------

## GaMeS

 *angela wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non, pas de freebox en USB, il s'agit d'un serveur... Hum, mais quelle utilité de faire un truc pareil ?
> 
> 

 

rah ben c'étais pas énoncé hein  :Smile: 

les adresses ip changes mais les masques restent les même 255.255.255.248.

en fait j'pense que ça permet d'avoir avec une seule carte réseau de pouvoir lui attribué plusieurs adresse ip en même temps.

ça permet d'être connecté sur plusieurs réseau tout en ayant qu'une seule carte.

----------

## htranou

C'est de l'ip aliasing, et ca permet d'avoir plusieurs adresses sur une seule.

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/fr/html-1page/IP-Alias.html

L'interet pour ce serveur, c'est que ces adresses sont des adresses publiques. Donc, on peut écouter avec des services différents sur les differents IP. Ca peut toujours servir en attendant de trouver une autre machine, ou si on fait tourner des machines virtuelles (genre uml, xen) leur assigner des IPs différentes (et les louer).

----------

## GaMeS

 *htranou wrote:*   

> C'est de l'ip aliasing, et ca permet d'avoir plusieurs adresses sur une seule.
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/fr/html-1page/IP-Alias.html
> 
> L'interet pour ce serveur, c'est que ces adresses sont des adresses publiques. Donc, on peut écouter avec des services différents sur les differents IP. Ca peut toujours servir en attendant de trouver une autre machine, ou si on fait tourner des machines virtuelles (genre uml, xen) leur assigner des IPs différentes (et les louer).

 

Rah j'étais pas loin.

Merci de cette précision.

----------

## angela

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  *angela wrote:*   
> 
> Non, pas de freebox en USB, il s'agit d'un serveur... Hum, mais quelle utilité de faire un truc pareil ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

L'utilité de faire plusieurs interface, non pas le fait de mettre en USB  :Very Happy: ...

Merci pour vos réponses. Je ne comprends pas en fait, l'intérêt d'avoir ce genre de truc. Pourquoi avoir différentes IP pour différents services s'ils tournent tous sur le même serveur ???  C'est pas tant logique ! D'autant plus qu'il faut payer ces différents IPs... Hum ?

----------

## Il turisto

 *htranou wrote:*   

> C'est de l'ip aliasing, et ca permet d'avoir plusieurs adresses sur une seule.
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/fr/html-1page/IP-Alias.html
> 
> L'interet pour ce serveur, c'est que ces adresses sont des adresses publiques. Donc, on peut écouter avec des services différents sur les differents IP. Ca peut toujours servir en attendant de trouver une autre machine, ou si on fait tourner des machines virtuelles (genre uml, xen) leur assigner des IPs différentes (et les louer).

 

c ce que je disais mais en plus complet  :Smile: 

----------

## htranou

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c ce que je disais mais en plus complet 

 

Je suis trop lent à taper. Donc j'avais pas vu toutes vos réponses.

----------

## creuvard

 *htranou wrote:*   

> C'est de l'ip aliasing, et ca permet d'avoir plusieurs adresses sur une seule.
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/fr/html-1page/IP-Alias.html
> 
> .

 

Sous Gentoo pour faire ce genre de chose tout se passe dans /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=(

           "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.10.255"

            "10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.0.0.255"

                     )

```

 *ifconfig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
> 
>                inet adr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Masque:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ce genre de syntaxe pour les interfaces virtuelles est utilisée par vserver il me semble.

Et pour aller plus loin, il y a les bridges virtuels   :Laughing: 

----------

## bulki

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ce genre de syntaxe pour les interfaces virtuelles est utilisée par vserver il me semble.
> 
> Et pour aller plus loin, il y a les bridges virtuels  

 

Je suis un peu l'idée d'Angela, je ne comprends pas vraiment l'intérêt de faire tout ces machins virtuels...  Pourquoi ne pas faire tourner tous les services sous une même IP ? :S... 

@ Kurgan: bridges virtuels ? On fait dans le honeypot là ?

----------

## Enlight

 *bulki wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Ce genre de syntaxe pour les interfaces virtuelles est utilisée par vserver il me semble.
> 
> Et pour aller plus loin, il y a les bridges virtuels   
> 
> Je suis un peu l'idée d'Angela, je ne comprends pas vraiment l'intérêt de faire tout ces machins virtuels...  Pourquoi ne pas faire tourner tous les services sous une même IP ? :S... 
> ...

 

Pour répondre à plusieurs noms de domaine? les bloquer à un certain data-rate et eviter les DOS? (chais pas je demande hein!!!)

----------

## bulki

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *bulki wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Ce genre de syntaxe pour les interfaces virtuelles est utilisée par vserver il me semble.
> 
> Et pour aller plus loin, il y a les bridges virtuels   
> 
> Je suis un peu l'idée d'Angela, je ne comprends pas vraiment l'intérêt de faire tout ces machins virtuels...  Pourquoi ne pas faire tourner tous les services sous une même IP ? :S... 
> ...

 

En fait je crois que tu peux assigner plusieurs noms de domaine à une seule adresse IP (Host aliasing)... 

Si on décide de bloquer à un certain data rate chaque interface, autant en bloquer une seule, mais à un rate qui vaut N fois plus, N étant le nombre d'interfaces virtuelles...

Mouai... louche   :Shocked: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben c'est bien utiles tout ces machins virtuels par exemple quand tu fais des serveurs virtuels.

Un petit exemple que j'utilise chez moi par exemple avec xen:

```

                            serveur virtuel 1                            serveur virtuel 3

                                      |                                            |

                                      |                                            |

            ----eth0--------- bridge virtuel lan                  bridge virtuel dmz-------eth1

                                        |                                            | 

                                        |                                            | 

                          serveur virtuel 2                              serveur virtuel 4

```

Voilà ça c'est ma petite machine xentoo qui héberge 4 serveurs virtuels.

eth0 et eht1 sont de vrai interfaces mais par contre, tout le reste est virtuel. Chacune des deux interface est reliée à mon routeur ce qui me permet, avec une  seule machine, de faire DMZ et LAN.   :Laughing: 

Et chaque serveur virtuel se voit attribuer une interface virtuelle.

Tu peux mettre plusieurs interfaces virtuelles par serveur virtuel, et ainsi virtualiser un routeur firewall si tu veux. Enfin, tu peux créer un réseau virtuel assez complexe suivant la machine physique utilisée.

Donc moins de bruit (studio powered), moins d'électricité et plus de prise de tête pour la config   :Laughing: 

----------

## bulki

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ben c'est bien utiles tout ces machins virtuels par exemple quand tu fais des serveurs virtuels.
> 
> Un petit exemple que j'utilise chez moi par exemple avec xen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est vrai que pour séparer une DMZ de la LAN c'est une bonne raison... Boa, finalement, je vois plus un intérêt de sécurité qu'autre chose avec ces alisasing...

----------

## geekounet

 *bulki wrote:*   

> Boa, finalement, je vois plus un intérêt de sécurité qu'autre chose avec ces alisasing...

 

Economie de machines aussi ...

----------

## Syl20

L'IP aliasing est très utilisé pour la mise en oeuvre d'applications 3/3.

On peut ainsi basculer une appli d'une machine à une autre de manière totalement transparente pour l'utilisateur.

Exemple :

L'appli X est hébergée sur le serveur S1. Le serveur est configuré pour écouter sur le port X de l'adresse IP x.x.x.x

Si S1 plante, on bascule l'appli sur le serveur S2, qui écoutera alors sur le port X de l'adresse IP x.x.x.x

Et si on décide de migrer l'appli X sur le serveur S3, il n'y a rien à faire au niveau DNS.

Le serveur S1 peut aussi héberger d'autres applis, avec chacune des IP dédiées.

Bref, c'est très souple, comme solution.

----------

## Il turisto

ou par exemple pour les certificats ssl.

on ne mettre qu'un certificat par ip. donc si on a besoin de plusieurs sites en ssl (https) on utilise plusieurs ip.

il existe des certificats multi sites mais ils sont très chers.

----------

## zeuss1414

les IP virtuelles son aussi beaucoup utilisé pour réalisé du filtrage grace a IPTABLES. Si vous avez deux sous rezo différent sur le meme switch comme192.168.1.0/24 et 192.168.2.0/24. Les postes de deux sous rezo ne peuvent pas communiquer entre eux. Au lieu de mettre une machine avec deux carte rezo vous en mettez une seule avec deux interface vituelle, une dans chaque sous rezo et vous utiliser IPTABLES pour faire le forwarding/filtrage.

Ca peut aussi marcher pour faire commniquer deux VLAN mais dans ce cas on met les deux interface virtuelle dans chaqu'un des deux VLAN.

----------

## creuvard

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> les IP virtuelles son aussi beaucoup utilisé pour réalisé du filtrage grace a IPTABLES. Si vous avez deux sous rezo différent sur le meme switch comme192.168.1.0/24 et 192.168.2.0/24. Les postes de deux sous rezo ne peuvent pas communiquer entre eux. Au lieu de mettre une machine avec deux carte rezo vous en mettez une seule avec deux interface vituelle, une dans chaque sous rezo et vous utiliser IPTABLES pour faire le forwarding/filtrage.
> 
> .

 

Tu n'aurrais pas par hazard la réponse à ce post  ? ==>    <<  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424732-highlight-iptables.html  >>

Car bien que j'ai contourner le problème (en achetant une seconde carte réseau a 7) la réponse m'interesse toujours, tu as l'air au courant de la hose donc je tente le coup   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Comme j'avais un peu de temps et je n'etait pas sur de ma réponse j'ai fait une ptite recherche. IL semblerait que, je site  :

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous avez plusieurs adresses IP pour une carte réseau, comme par exemple "eth0:0", "eth1:0", "eth1:1", etc... cela sera toujours le nom de l'interface réseau physique auquel sont accrochés les interfaces virtuelles :
> 
>     * eth0:0 => eth0
> 
>     * eth1:0 => eth1
> ...

 

Le lien est dispo ici

Mais comme en tout logique tes adresse IP sont différente sur les deux interface virtuel ca ne devrait pas posser de problème.

----------

## PabOu

Un autre exemple ou ca peut être pratique, c'est en hébergement de sites webs avec SSL.

Une connexion SSL s'établit, et les certificats sont envoyés avant même que la requête du nom de domaine soit transmise... Dans ce cas, si on héberge plusieurs noms de domaine, comment faire pour envoyer le certificat qui correspond au bon site ?

La seule solution pour faire cohabiter deux (ou +) sites protégés par SSL sur la même machine, avec des certificats différents, c'est de faire écouter le serveur web sur des IP différentes.

Bon, j'ai parlé de sites web, mais c'est pareil avec tout service SSL ou tu as des certificats s'appliquant à des domaines différents.

Encore un autre exemple : Se partager une ip entre deux (ou plus) machines. L'ip est tantôt sur une machine, tantôt sur l'autre. Mais en attendant, on a toujours besoin d'une ip fixe sur chaque machine pour les contacter, faire l'administration, l'entretien, la maintenance, et enfin pour que les machines qui se partagent cette IP puissent dialoguer entre elles (vérifier que l'autre est toujours accessible par cette interface pour décider si il faut s'attribuer l'ip ou pas).

----------

